# Here we go again :( Dee Dee hurt her leg



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...ed-anterior-cruciate-ligament-acl-dogs-5.html

i pulled up the link 2 years ago as she hurt her left one and NOW IT IS THE RIGHT 

I told dh a 100times not to throw the toys and he is so darn stubborn and refused to listen so now she hurt her leg yesterday and I just did not need this right now with all the probs I have had with dex. 

Here is the video from yesterday - I just cannot get a break 

DEE DEE LEG VIDEOS :: 2011-04018.mp4 video by dwerten - Photobucket

I seriously cannot believe this happened again. I am so mad at him right now. 

Last time 2 mos rest and she was fine and I am praying it is the same this time. Lucy has an ortho appt wednesday next to dental office so I will have him look at both of them now  I am just sick to my stomach


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So sorry, poor thing. Sending you all hugs for healing!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

joyomom said:


> So sorry, poor thing. Sending you all hugs for healing!


thanks this is the worst year for me


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Deb, I'll say it for both of us-- this year sucks! I am so so sorry about Dee Dee. I'll be thinking healing thoughts and praying that it is something that rest will take care of. I can't believe yet another bad thing has happened to your pups. I'm so sorry!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww,this is terrible,such a bad your for you. Time for some good news.
I worry about mine hurting themselves,since they're bad about jumping off furniture.
How's Dex doing?

I hope she heals soon
Huge Hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb - I can't believe it. For you and Dee Dee. Praying that rest will help. This is all you don't need. Sending lots of hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Deb, I'll say it for both of us-- this year sucks! I am so so sorry about Dee Dee. I'll be thinking healing thoughts and praying that it is something that rest will take care of. I can't believe yet another bad thing has happened to your pups. I'm so sorry!


yeah me neither and so mad at dh as this could have been avoided if he would have listened to me but he thinks he knows it all and now I have to deal with this.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Awww,this is terrible,such a bad your for you. Time for some good news.
> I worry about mine hurting themselves,since they're bad about jumping off furniture.
> How's Dex doing?
> 
> ...


dex is doing ok - we go back on 4/16 - never balanced diet as too afraid to mess up what is working so just taking my chances for now while doing good. His numbers went up off fluids but not enough to put him back on but that is always a worry too  Now this and lucy goes in for dental wednesday so am worried about her and then the vet calls to tell me lucy is hypothyroid based on her pre-dental blood work and she had 2-3 struvite crystals on urinalysis. I am exhausted


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I am so sorry. I looked at your videos of Dee Dee ... bless her heart. She is so precious looking and it breaks my heart when our little ones are hurt in any way.

Sending you hugs.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

aww, deb, i'm so sorry to see this! men are so stubborn aren't they??!!!! whenever charlie starts doing something i don't want him to do with the pups, i just say "go ahead if you don't mind the vet bills i'll have to pay if he/she gets injured".......xoxo to you and dee dee (& dex & demi)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

tamizami said:


> aww, deb, i'm so sorry to see this! men are so stubborn aren't they??!!!! whenever charlie starts doing something i don't want him to do with the pups, i just say "go ahead if you don't mind the vet bills i'll have to pay if he/she gets injured".......xoxo to you and dee dee (& dex & demi)


i told him this too T a 100 times if they get hurt when you throw toys I have asked you not to then your paying on your credit card. I told him tonight figure out what card you want to use because if she needs surgery it is going to be alot of money. I am still so angry right now as she is not any better at all and sick to my stomach


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry Deb.  I hope with rest she's able to overcome this.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I am sorry for your baby. I know how frustrating it is when there is this issue, but a least ours is not as complicated as yours. Kitzi recovered from his poison episode so I have him on Rheumocam & Epadoren to see how he does for a week or more. Then we go back to the ortho for a re-evaluation. We have finished 2 days w/out any apparent results---he is also on restriction of movement. He has been a little angel---but then that is his true character. 
Please keep us up-dated on her progress as I am very, very interested in what you decide. 
hugs, sandi


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

That sucks! Sorry about Dee-dee's little leg. I hope it's just a rest issue then back on her feet.

I also have to say, when I watched the video you posted the very first thing that popped into my head was how I used to have the same flooring - smooth wood - and when I had that my pomeranian hurt his leg while fetching toys being thrown. After a visit to the doctor, which ended up in crate-rest for a month only, the vet told me that she's seen hardwood floors be bad for small dogs playing - weird, I disregarded it, but since carpeting no leg injuries. I have ZERO idea if there's any truth to it, but I had to share it with you just in case.

Peace and feel better Dee Dee!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little DeeDee, I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

briones1980 said:


> That sucks! Sorry about Dee-dee's little leg. I hope it's just a rest issue then back on her feet.
> 
> I also have to say, when I watched the video you posted the very first thing that popped into my head was how I used to have the same flooring - smooth wood - and when I had that my pomeranian hurt his leg while fetching toys being thrown. After a visit to the doctor, which ended up in crate-rest for a month only, the vet told me that she's seen hardwood floors be bad for small dogs playing - weird, I disregarded it, but since carpeting no leg injuries. I have ZERO idea if there's any truth to it, but I had to share it with you just in case.
> 
> Peace and feel better Dee Dee!


thanks yeah I have tried to tell him until i am blue in the face but now he will listen as exactly what i told him could happen did. She did not hurt it on the hardwood floor though what happened is she ran down the doggie stairs and i have flat dog beds at the bottom of stairs and she hurt it on that apparently as the way she hit it fast it must have twisted her knee out and he said she let out a yelp and that is what happened last time she hurt it just one yelp. I am just sick as you would think after the last time he would have learned but he has a short memory  Last time my nephew threw a toy and she jumped off doggie stairs wrong. I removed stairs for a year but we fought about it and i finally caved in to allowing them as the doorbell would ring and if they were on our lap they would jump off if we did not grab them quick enough so with stairs a little less likey as they go down the stairs 

It is 4 am here and just cannot sleep


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry Dee Dee is hurt :crying: Here's hoping it turns out to be not as bad as you fear.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Dee Dee- I can sympathize as my Mindy has a torn acl and is supposed to be on complete rest- but every time I turn around my dh has her out of the stroller and she's jumping on the couch!!!! I've told him if she needs surgery because of this HE"S going to be the one responsible!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jpupart said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about little Dee Dee- I can sympathize as my Mindy has a torn acl and is supposed to be on complete rest- but every time I turn around my dh has her out of the stroller and she's jumping on the couch!!!! I've told him if she needs surgery because of this HE"S going to be the one responsible!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


yeah so mad at dh. I keep dee dee in stroller now so she is on complete rest and just pulled out crate too for if he has to leave as he is not working. He feels bad but still it could have been avoided as this happened 2 years ago  Conservative mgt group on yahoo said it is very common to do it 18-24mos to other leg if done to one which it has been 2 years now  so bummed 

hope your little one does ok but i would get a stroller as it is so much easier this way and she stays with us constantly unless in our lap


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so sorry! praying that deedee feels better soon ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - thinking about you and Dee Dee today and hoping she feels at least a little better. ACLs hurt like crazy so it could take a while. I should know after tearing two of them.:w00t: Sending prayers to her and you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about DeeDee, I hope she is doing better.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

dwerten said:


> thanks yeah I have tried to tell him until i am blue in the face but now he will listen as exactly what i told him could happen did. She did not hurt it on the hardwood floor though what happened is she ran down the doggie stairs and i have flat dog beds at the bottom of stairs and she hurt it on that apparently as the way she hit it fast it must have twisted her knee out and he said she let out a yelp and that is what happened last time she hurt it just one yelp. I am just sick as you would think after the last time he would have learned but he has a short memory  Last time my nephew threw a toy and she jumped off doggie stairs wrong. I removed stairs for a year but we fought about it and i finally caved in to allowing them as the doorbell would ring and if they were on our lap they would jump off if we did not grab them quick enough so with stairs a little less likey as they go down the stairs
> 
> It is 4 am here and just cannot sleep



Ooh, that's rough! I'm sorry, I can imagine how must feel about this then. When I had to keep my pom that hurt his leg from playing/moving too much for a month - that was really hard to do. I understand completely the caving to the stairs thing to keep them from jumping straight to the floor, too!

Hopefully not too expensive, and she'll feel better soon. People who arent' initiated don't seem to understand how fragile the tiny ones can be. Your husband probably won't forget again, yikes. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone still no improvement. She lays on the leg which is so wierd to me if it hurt why lay on it  The good thing is she is pooping, peeing, drinking and eating fine. She is not panting or shaking. 

The stroller is a huge blessing and we brought down crate to put her in. She is such a good girl too


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Deb, one of the things the orthopedic surgeon told me was that Cozette was not to be on hard floors when recuperating, and that we should have carpeting wherever Cozette would be walking around because hard surfaces are rough on the hips and lower extremities. He said that even afterwards, he would advise carpeting underfoot. We ordered area rugs and runners for the rooms and halls. It was time for a new look in the house anyway, lol.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Deb. I hope Dee Dee recovers soon....Hang in there.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Deb, one of the things the orthopedic surgeon told me was that Cozette was not to be on hard floors when recuperating, and that we should have carpeting wherever Cozette would be walking around because hard surfaces are rough on the hips and lower extremities. He said that even afterwards, he would advise carpeting underfoot. We ordered area rugs and runners for the rooms and halls. It was time for a new look in the house anyway, lol.


thanks  I ripped out my carpet because of dee dee's allergies. If she goes on carpet she rubs her belly raw with rug burns. So frustrated as either way i have issues - She did not hurt her leg on the hardwood though she hurt it on a dog bed after going down the stairs because she was going too fast as dh threw the toy. Had he not thrown the toy she would have been more focused I think  I just do not know what to do anymore whether to keep stairs or take away as no matter what I do there is an accident waiting to happen. If no stairs i run risk of demi and dex jumping on and off and hurting themselves. Just so frustrated


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

dwerten said:


> thanks  I ripped out my carpet because of dee dee's allergies. If she goes on carpet she rubs her belly raw with rug burns. So frustrated as either way i have issues - She did not hurt her leg on the hardwood though she hurt it on a dog bed after going down the stairs because she was going too fast as dh threw the toy. Had he not thrown the toy she would have been more focused I think  I just do not know what to do anymore whether to keep stairs or take away as no matter what I do there is an accident waiting to happen. If no stairs i run risk of demi and dex jumping on and off and hurting themselves. Just so frustrated


Deb, my heart goes out to you truly. You are such a caring, conscientious person (mommy) and always there for everyone else who has needs. Wish I could come over and give you a day off! At the least I send you a HUGE hug and will pray for some reprieve from the dragons that keep you up at night! Whatever we do it seems to be never enough when our babies are suffering but believe me we can't keep them totally safe whatever we do! God has to keep an eye out while we rest. I will pray that for you today. Hugs.:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I pray Dee Dee recuperates soon.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Just checking in on your precious baby, sending hugs to you both. I understand your frustration. My husband throws the ball up in the air for Mandy. Then, she jumps up and will twist in the air.  I've told him time and time again to not do that. He always says, oh, I forgot. Well, he won't forget the next vet bill. (I roll the ball on the floor.) Men. :angry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- neither you nor Dee Dee derve this. Men -- they never seem to listen, they really don't. 

Sending lots and lots of prayers your way. Hoping that Dee Dee is better soon and that Dex has a good report on the 16th.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im praying for dee dee to feel bbetter soon ! poor baby !


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh I never would have thought about allergies! Good heavens, you can't win! I would be frustrated too-- just keep telling yourself that it wasn't on purpose. Sigh. I know that's rough; I'm so sorry you're going through yet another trauma. On the other hand, how is Dex?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks everyone. She is a teeny bit better but still limping really bad - I have ortho appt wednesday to have her looked at. Lucy has dental that day too so nervous about that 

Dex is doing good - numbers went up last appt so hoping they do not go up this appt 

still depressed at all I have been through this year  but trying to hang in there


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:grouphug:rayer::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying for all ur babies do get well soon .


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the support. I just feel like such a loser pet parent as stuff keeps happening to my dogs. Just feeling sorry for myself today and nervous about tomorrow so in tears. Thanks for being so nice to me during this tough year it really means alot to me.


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for all you are going through. I can certainly understand being depressed when things aren't right with your pets. I am the same way. When they are not right I worry so much. I think I worry as much as I worry about my daughter. You love them so much so it is perfectly understandable. I went through 3 months of crate rest for Gilmore after his LP surgery and spent a ton of time crying. He is doing great now but I had a hard time seeing the rainbow at the end of the storm but there is one so just hang in there. 

I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and will check back in for an update.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

deeda9999 said:


> I'm so sorry for all you are going through. I can certainly understand being depressed when things aren't right with your pets. I am the same way. When they are not right I worry so much. I think I worry as much as I worry about my daughter. You love them so much so it is perfectly understandable. I went through 3 months of crate rest for Gilmore after his LP surgery and spent a ton of time crying. He is doing great now but I had a hard time seeing the rainbow at the end of the storm but there is one so just hang in there.
> 
> I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and will check back in for an update.


thanks so much our appointment is at 9 with ortho and hopefully he will check both girls as appt is for lucy but swapping out for dee dee and dentist is at 10:00 - just so nervous as lucy honks when excited so really hate having a tube put down her throat but her teeth are really bad and one fell out


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

hugs !


----------



## deeda9999 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in to see how Dee Dee is doing?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thought I updated here but dee dee was fine after 6 weeks of stroller and crate rest and she was leashed to daddy when not in crate or stroller. He is not working so he was 24/7 care giver since he felt it was smart to throw a toy while she was on couch  

Since then I bought those memory foam bath mats from costco to put at bottom of the doggie stairs since we have laminate floors and those were amazing so no twisting legs on flat dog beds I had at bottom of stairs as dex and demi tend to jump off even with dog stairs ugh 

The ortho we saw was EXCELLENT. He is the one who saw her 2 years ago and I really like him alot and was very impressed with his knowledge and professionalism. He explained everything about LP and even checked out lucy for free that day as the appt was for Lucy and swapped for Dee Dee.


----------

